# Gun safe?



## Polak (Jan 13, 2008)

What kind do you have? I'm looking for a 2-4 handgun safe preferably with a keypad or fingerprint lock.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm guessing you can get a 6-8 gun version for just a little more... Stick around here for a while, and you'll need it.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

What I did to decide on a safe was first decide how much money I could spend, then decide if I wanted it fireproof (easy decision), and then figure out how much money I could save by putting the things I have in one or more safe deposit boxes in it. Waaa...Laaa, buy more safe than you think you need! You can get a pretty good safe (Cannon) for about $600 +/- and feel very comfortable when you leave town. Just my $.02 :smt033


----------



## Polak (Jan 13, 2008)

I want something small that can be bolted under my bed, and holds up to 4guns. I don't plan on owning more than 4 anytime soon.


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

Don't even have a gun yet but I'm already planning ahead and looking at safes. I like the biometric idea but there does not appear to be much information on reliability and safety on those on the net. I don't mind spending the extra if they work right. They also seem like the best way to get to it in the dark if needed.


----------



## Polak (Jan 13, 2008)

Fred40 said:


> Don't even have a gun yet but I'm already planning ahead and looking at safes. I like the biometric idea but there does not appear to be much information on reliability and safety on those on the net. I don't mind spending the extra if they work right. They also seem like the best way to get to it in the dark if needed.


any links to the biometric safes?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Polak said:


> any links to the biometric safes?


http://www.gunsafestore.com/biometricgunsafe.htm


----------



## Polak (Jan 13, 2008)

Todd said:


> http://www.gunsafestore.com/biometricgunsafe.htm


Cheaper on ebay. Thanks for the link.


----------



## cvillechopper (Jan 27, 2008)

Do you get hammered on shipping on e-bay?


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

I have a Sport Lock electronic safe that I keep for the express purpose of easy "middle of the night access". Four buttons (raised), easy to access and open in the dark. It has two shelves and will accomodate four handguns easily. I keep two handguns in it along with extra magazines. It retails for about $100 dollars, I think I paid $79 at my local gun shop.

Here is a link:

http://www.sportlockllc.com/safes.html

I have model # 00064

Hope that helps.


----------

